# Shingles stacked on the roof, good or bad?



## brad23 (Jan 6, 2004)

Grumpy said:


> I'd like to say "Stuck up pricks" but I'll try to keep my temper under control.
> 
> Instead I ask this question:
> 
> ...




ive roofed literally about 3000 roofs.i would say im a roofer.but if i sold jobs,i would be a roof salesman.hands on is always,always the best teacher for knowledge.there is no need for name calling.


----------



## Grumpy (Oct 8, 2003)

There is always a need for name calling. 

I have hands on experience BTW. 

I am a roofer. I decided I don't care what anyone else thinks. I get to label myself. I know more about roofing than many so called roofers with 20 years installation experience I run into at the supply houses. Do I know it all? Nope. But I take it one day at a time.

Grumpy is a roofer and proud.


----------



## DecksEtc (Oct 27, 2004)

I must say, I did find this thread most interesting! 

Just to throw my 2 cents worth in, it seems to me that dougger was not saying that you, specifically, should not call yourself a "roofer" Grumpy. My interpretation of the the thread was that dougger is implying that a lot of people who call themselves "roofers" are not nor should they refer to themselves using that term. Grumpy, I don't believe that he ever said that you were one of those non-roofer "roofers".

There are a lot of people both north and south of this continent we share that call themselves something they are not in order to impress, fool or snowball customers. Unfortunately, this is something that is reserved solely for the construction industry. However, a great example within the construction industry is those that call themselves "home inspectors". For crying out loud, the "kid" my home builder sent to do my closing inspection was no more than 21 and all he did was take notes. The hilarious part was that the same "kid" was back 6 months later to do some of the repairs - nothing more than a general labourer - what a joke!

Anyway, like I said, just my two cents thrown into the mix...


----------



## Teetorbilt (Feb 12, 2004)

Decks, In FL a home inspector can have no affilliation to or work in any trade.


----------



## PipeGuy (Oct 8, 2004)

DecksEtc said:


> this continent we share


don't kid yourself decks...we're lettin' y'all borrow the part you're using until we need it to start housing the illegals from down south


----------



## DecksEtc (Oct 27, 2004)

Teetor, don't I know it! Funny story about when I bought my first home back when I was married. I brought along my father who was a certified draftsman and my father-in-law (now ex-father-in-law - ha ha!) who is a master carpenter. Between the three of us bombarding the "inspector" with questions and pointing out the construction deficiencies we got him to pack up his things and leave. It was quite fun! He never knew what hit him!!!

PipeGuy, careful now, we already have enough illegals here as it is! They just come from across the Pacific instead of from down south. My buddy has a "family" of about 10 Chinese "immigrants" residing in a 3 bedroom townhouse. I say 10 because it's hard to guess how many live there - the number could be as high as 15.


----------



## GunnCon (Nov 20, 2004)

Most roofing suppliers in my area will not put shingles in a single stack on the ridge. For Insurance reasons. You have to take them off the pallet and place them yourself on the roof after they left them to the roof from the truck.


----------



## Grumpy (Oct 8, 2003)

The suppliers will lift the pallet to the roof and we have to be on the roof to spread out the shingles as WE see fit. Their liability ends at the lift.

We've had roof drops on some flat roofs and one or two jobs where we had to pay prevailing wages.


----------



## minnesotaroofin (Nov 26, 2004)

Loading roofs is a judgement call on my part i site supervise all my jobs. i determine at the point of sale if the roof is boomable. We rarely load roofs over a 7/12 pitch. unless it is new construction over 50 sq and large decks otherwise they get in our way. never load more than 10 sq on any point of the roof. have never had any problems in the 15 years i have been roofin.

Grumpy just wondering what your job Title on your business card says? Mine says Owner But when asked by another professional i say i am a Roofing Siding and window contractor. even though i have installed hundreds of roofs windows and 1000's of squares of siding. Maybee this title of not being a roofer is a good thing? Who still wants to be a roofer when they are 60?

Or Is it as the saying goes "Once A Roofer Always A Roofer"


----------



## Grumpy (Oct 8, 2003)

My card says project manager, even though I am the owner. To me a roofer is more than just the person installing the shingles. When I am 60 I don't want to see any tools but I will still be a roofer, assuming I am working in the roofing industry.


----------

